# kmymoney

## psotnik

Witam, mam problem z kompilacja porgramu kmymoney. Może ktoś wie jak temay ruszyć

```

emerge --info =app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)                                                     

=================================================================                                                                                            

                        System Settings                                                                                                                      

=================================================================                                                                                            

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-56-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                 

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Feb 2010 20:00:01 +0000                                                                                                           

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                                                                 

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10                                                                                                                       

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4                                                                                                              

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1                                                                                                                             

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                                                                                

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                                                                                 

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                                                                  

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                                                             

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                                                                                 

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4                                                                                                                            

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/rion /usr/portage/local/layman/wschlich /usr/portage/local/layman/wschlich-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv java jpeg jpeg2k kde lame ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png postgres ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wifi x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

emerge app-office/kmymoney

                                                                                                                                                             

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.                                                                                             

 * Use eselect news to read news items.                                                                                                                      

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1

 * kmymoney-3.96.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * CPV:  app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1                                                                                                                         

 * REPO: gentoo                                                                                                                                             

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc handbook kernel_linux linguas_pl multilib userland_GNU                                                                           

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                                     

>>> Unpacking kmymoney-3.96.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work                                                                   

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work                                                                                     

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work/kmymoney-3.96.1 ...                                                                

 * Enabling languages:  pl                                                                                                                                  

 * Enabling handbook translations: en pl                                                                                                                    

>>> Source prepared.                                                                                                                                        

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work/kmymoney-3.96.1 ...                                                              

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work/kmymoney-3.96.1_build"                                                          

cmake -C /var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc -DENABLE_KBANKING=OFF -DENABLE_LIBICAL=OFF -DENABLE_LIBOFX=OFF -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work/kmymoney-3.96.1                                                                                                                                  

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake                                                       

-- The C compiler identification is GNU                                                                                                                      

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU                                                                                                                    

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc                                                                                            

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works                                                                                   

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info                                                                                                                             

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done                                                                                                                      

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++                                                                                          

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works                                                                                 

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info                                                                                                                           

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done                                                                                                                    

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found                                                                                                                              

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.                                                                                                                         

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.                                                                                                                         

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.                                                                                                                         

-- Found Qt-Version 4.5.3 (using /usr/bin/qmake)                                                                                                             

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so                                                                                                                                                           

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib64/libX11.so;/usr/lib64/libXext.so;/usr/lib64/libXft.so;/usr/lib64/libXau.so;/usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib64/libXpm.so - found                                                                                                                                                   

-- Looking for gethostbyname                                                                                                                                 

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found                                                                                                                         

-- Looking for connect                                                                                                                                       

-- Looking for connect - found                                                                                                                               

-- Looking for remove                                                                                                                                        

-- Looking for remove - found                                                                                                                                

-- Looking for shmat                                                                                                                                         

-- Looking for shmat - found                                                                                                                                 

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE                                                                                                                    

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found                                                                                                            

-- Found X11: /usr/lib64/libX11.so                                                                                                                           

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H                                                                                                            

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found                                                                                                    

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads                                                                                                                    

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found                                                                                                        

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread                                                                                                                     

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found                                                                                                             

-- Found Threads: TRUE                                                                                                                                       

-- Found Automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4                                                                                                                         

-- Found Perl: /usr/bin/perl                                                                                                                                 

-- Phonon Version: 4.3.80                                                                                                                                    

-- Found Phonon: /usr/lib64/libphonon.so                                                                                                                     

-- Found Phonon Includes: /usr/include/KDE;/usr/include                                                                                                      

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT                                                                                                                            

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Success                                                                                                                  

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT                                                                                                                         

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT - Success                                                                                                               

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL                                                                                                           

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL - Success                                                                                                 

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY                                                                                                                 

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY - Success                                                                                                       

-- Found KDE 4.3 include dir: /usr/include                                                                                                                   

-- Found KDE 4.3 library dir: /usr/lib64                                                                                                                     

-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler                                                                                   

-- Found automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4                                                                                                                         

-- Boost version: 1.35.0                                                                                                                                     

-- Found the following Boost libraries:                                                                                                                      

--   graph                                                                                                                                                   

-- Found gpgme-config at /usr/bin/gpgme-config                                                                                                               

-- Found gpgme v1.2.0, checking for flavours...                                                                                                              

--  Found flavour 'vanilla', checking whether it's usable...yes                                                                                              

--  Found flavour 'pthread', checking whether it's usable...yes                                                                                              

-- Usable gpgme flavours found:  vanilla pthread                                                                                                             

-- Found QGpgme: /usr/lib64/libqgpgme.so                                                                                                                     

-- Found KdepimLibs: /usr/lib64/cmake/KdepimLibs/KdepimLibsConfig.cmake                                                                                      

-- Found shared-mime-info version: 0.60                                                                                                                      

-- Found JPEG: /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so                                                                                                                         

-- Found ZLIB: /lib64/libz.so                                                                                                                                

-- Found PNG: /usr/lib64/libpng.so                                                                                                                           

-- Could NOT find Doxygen  (missing:  DOXYGEN_EXECUTABLE)                                                                                                    

-- checking for modules 'libxml-2.0;libxml++-2.6;glib-2.0;glibmm-2.4'                                                                                        

--   package 'libxml++-2.6' not found                                                                                                                        

--   package 'glibmm-2.4' not found                                                                                                                          

-- Looking for atoll                                                                                                                                         

-- Looking for atoll - found                                                                                                                                 

-- Looking for vsnprintf                                                                                                                                     

-- Looking for vsnprintf - found                                                                                                                             

-- Looking for strtoll                                                                                                                                       

-- Looking for strtoll - found                                                                                                                               

-- Looking for round                                                                                                                                         

-- Looking for round - found                                                                                                                                 

-- Looking for res_init                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for res_init - found                                                                                                                              

-- Performing Test HAVE_RES_INIT_PROTO                                                                                                                       

-- Performing Test HAVE_RES_INIT_PROTO - Success                                                                                                             

-- Looking for crypt                                                                                                                                         

-- Looking for crypt - found                                                                                                                                 

-- Looking for stdint.h                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for stdint.h - found                                                                                                                              

-- Looking for dlfcn.h                                                                                                                                       

-- Looking for dlfcn.h - found                                                                                                                               

-- Looking for inttypes.h                                                                                                                                    

-- Looking for inttypes.h - found                                                                                                                            

-- Looking for memory.h                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for memory.h - found                                                                                                                              

-- Looking for stdlib.h                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for stdlib.h - found                                                                                                                              

-- Looking for strings.h                                                                                                                                     

-- Looking for strings.h - found                                                                                                                             

-- Looking for string.h                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for string.h - found                                                                                                                              

-- Looking for sys/bitypes.h                                                                                                                                 

-- Looking for sys/bitypes.h - found                                                                                                                         

-- Looking for sys/stat.h                                                                                                                                    

-- Looking for sys/stat.h - found                                                                                                                            

-- Looking for sys/types.h                                                                                                                                   

-- Looking for sys/types.h - found                                                                                                                           

-- Looking for unistd.h                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for unistd.h - found                                                                                                                              

-- Looking for stddef.h                                                                                                                                      

-- Looking for stddef.h - found                                                                                                                              

-- Check size of char*                                                                                                                                       

-- Check size of char* - done                                                                                                                                

-- Check size of int                                                                                                                                         

-- Check size of int - done                                                                                                                                  

-- Check size of long                                                                                                                                        

-- Check size of long - done                                                                                                                                 

-- Check size of short                                                                                                                                       

-- Check size of short - done                                                                                                                                

-- Check size of size_t                                                                                                                                      

-- Check size of size_t - done                                                                                                                               

-- Check size of unsigned long                                                                                                                               

-- Check size of unsigned long - done                                                                                                                        

-- Looking for RPMTools... - rpmbuild NOT FOUND                                                                                                              

-------- KMyMoney 3.96.1 --------

Configure results (user options):

--------------------------------------------

OFX plugin:                              no 

KBanking plugin:                         no

iCalendar export plugin:                 no

--------------------------------------------

Configure results (developer options):

--------------------------------------------

Qt-Designer library support:             no 

Developer documentation generation:      no

CPPUNIT support:                         no

        build tests:                     no

Doxygen support:                         no

Build type: Gentoo

--------------------------------------------

Good - your configure finished.

Now type 'make' to build KMyMoney. For more help, consult README.cmake

-- Looking for dgettext

-- Looking for dgettext - found

-- Found Gettext: built in libc

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type: Gentoo             

Install path: /usr             

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done 

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work/kmymoney-3.96.1_build

>>> Source configured.                                                                                     

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work/kmymoney-3.96.1 ...               

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work/kmymoney-3.96.1_build"         

make -j3                                                                                                   

.............................

[  1%] Built target generate_base_ui_srcs                                                                                                                    

Scanning dependencies of target kmm_reconciliationreport_automoc                                                                                             

Generating kreconciliationreportdlg.moc                                                                                                                      

Generating reconciliationreport.moc                                                                                                                          

Generating keditloanwizard.moc                                                                                                                               

Generating kpayeesview.moc                                                                                                                                   

Generating kaccountsview.moc                                                                                                                                 

[  1%] Built target kmm_reconciliationreport_automoc                                                                                                         

Scanning dependencies of target kcm_kmm_printcheck_automoc                                                                                                   

[  1%] Built target kcm_kmm_printcheck_automoc                                                                                                               

Generating kendingbalancedlg.moc                                                                                                                             

Scanning dependencies of target kmm_printcheck_automoc                                                                                                       

Generating printcheck.moc                                                                                                                                    

[  1%] Built target kmm_printcheck_automoc                                                                                                                   

Scanning dependencies of target pofiles                                                                                                                      

Generating kgloballedgerview.moc                                                                                                                             

[  1%] Generating kmymoney.gmo                                                                                                                               

Generating knewinvestmentwizard.moc                                                                                                                          

[  1%] Built target pofiles                                                                                                                                  

Scanning dependencies of target doc-handbook                                                                                                                 

[  1%] Generating index.cache.bz2                                                                                                                            

Generating kpayeereassigndlg.moc                                                                                                                             

[  1%] Built target views_automoc                                                                                                                            

Scanning dependencies of target doc-manpage-man-kmymoney                                                                                                     

Generating kloadtemplatedlg.moc                                                                                                                              

[  1%] Generating kmymoney.1                                                                                                                                 

Generating kcategoryreassigndlg.moc                                                                                                                          

Generating kcsvprogressdlg.moc                                                                                                                               

Generating keditscheduledlg.moc                                                                                                                              

Generating kstartdlg.moc                                                                                                                                     

Writing kmymoney.1 for refentry                                                                                                                              

Generating knewbudgetdlg.moc                                                                                                                                 

[  2%] Built target doc-manpage-man-kmymoney                                                                                                                 

Scanning dependencies of target kgpgfile                                                                                                                     

Generating kbalancewarning.moc                                                                                                                               

Generating kselecttransactionsdlg.moc                                                                                                                        

[  2%] Building CXX object libkgpgfile/CMakeFiles/kgpgfile.dir/kgpgfile_automoc.o                                                                            

cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-ignored-qualifiers"                                                                                   

make[2]: *** [libkgpgfile/CMakeFiles/kgpgfile.dir/kgpgfile_automoc.o] Error 1                                                                                

make[1]: *** [libkgpgfile/CMakeFiles/kgpgfile.dir/all] Error 2                                                                                               

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                                                                                                                 

Generating kcurrencyeditdlg.moc                                                                                                                              

Generating transactioneditor.moc                                                                                                                             

Generating mymoneyqifprofileeditor.moc                                                                                                                       

Generating kfindtransactiondlg.moc                                                                                                                           

Generating moc_kselectdatabasedlg.cpp                                                                                                                        

Generating moc_kgeneratesqldlg.cpp                                                                                                                           

Generating moc_kgncimportoptionsdlg.cpp                                                                                                                      

Generating moc_kgncpricesourcedlg.cpp                                                                                                                        

[  2%] Built target dialogs_automoc                                                                                                                          

[  2%] Built target doc-handbook                                                                                                                             

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                                                                      

 * ERROR: app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1 failed:                                                                                                                 

 *   Make failed!                                                                                                                                            

 *                                                                                                                                                           

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                               

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile                                                                                                             

 *   environment, line 3844:  Called kde4-base_src_compile                                                                                                   

 *   environment, line 2947:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile                                                                                                 

 *   environment, line 1079:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'                                                                                        

 *   environment, line  501:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile                                                                                          

 *   environment, line 1452:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1098:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work/kmymoney-3.96.1'

>>> Failed to emerge app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1:

 * ERROR: app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3844:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2947:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1079:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  501:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1452:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1098:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/kmymoney-3.96.1/work/kmymoney-3.96.1'

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

         

```

Fakt log sie nie mieści ale najważniejsze wklejone, cały dostępny http://pastebin.com/N9zwnVXK

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Może Paste bin loga? Bo chyba ucięło przed błędem.

----------

